# Monster Model Review #94 Tony McVey's Metaluna Mutant



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

This week on Monster Model Review we have *Tony McVey's The Metaluna Mutant Produced by Menagerie Productions.* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4PJpjSVqsM
One thing I didn't mention in the video is that the Mutant is pretty much the same scale as the Monster Scenes kits and looks good in the layout.









Comments, suggestions, and contest information check us out at our web site at: http://monstermodelreview.com/
Thanks for watching.
Rob
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/mms.jpg


----------

